# Canadian regulations. Specifically BC



## 1234Angie (Jun 27, 2011)

I have searched the forum for this information and haven't been able to come up with the answers I seek. 

I am looking for information on the regulations for selling home made body products. Anything I have found via "Health Canada" seems to be geared toward commercial manufacturing where there would be larger manufacturing facilities involved. 

I am looking to start by getting my product out there in craft fairs, farmers markets etc. Possibly selling online via my own website. I have never done more than gift my goodies Now, since there seems to be a consumer base for my products. I have begun research into offering my products for sale. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Karri (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Angie,

As a fellow Canuck who's been researching this topic a LOT lately (i.e. regulations/legislation/guidelines for selling soap) ... I hope it won't be too discouraging if I tell you that those guidelines you're reading probably DO apply to your situation.

I can't be 100% sure of course but selling soap is selling soap. So before you sell anything make sure you've considered the appropriate investments of time, resources and money that might be required.

For example:

municipal business license
insurance (liability for e.g.)
labelling and bilingual and INCI requirements
etc etc

Lots of hoops to jump through...but why take a chance?

It's funny because now that I'm soaping I'm scrutinizing soap packaging when I'm shopping downtown. Plenty of folks are *not* following the guidelines.

I'm still getting my head around the data ... there are about 6-8 tabs open on my computer right now with different acts, guides, etc that I've pulled off the HC/IC websites. It's nuts.

Karri


----------



## Lindy (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Angie - another BC soaper here.  The biggest things are to register your recipes with the government of Canada (http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/cosmet-person/indust/require-exige/cnf-dcf-eng.php ).  Liability insurance is important however some of the farm associations that host the farmer's market offer liability insurance to you as well.  I'm with the Co-Operators but it depends on whether your local agent is willing to write the policy.

If you want to set yourself up as a sole proprietorship it's really easy and inexpensive and you can do it on-line http://www.bcbusinessregistry.ca/

Depending on where you are will determine what's available to you for shows and markets.  If there is a local indoor mall - look into renting a table with the on weekends - for that you will need your insurance which you should have regardless.

HTH


----------

